# i need major help



## swirvin (Jul 3, 2004)

i am lost. haha

i have an 18" directv dish and a new pansat receiver which is programmed. i also have an extra lnb and mounting bracket and a spitter.

now i am new to this but i thought i followed the directions the guy gave me pretty good.

i turned the dish to 119 and everything is fine. then i added the second lnb and splitter but i cant seem to get anything off of 110.

ive heard stuff about transponders and spitters and others but i am clueless.

does it matter where each lnb is plugged into the splitter?


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Isn't a pansat receiver for FTA reception. If I'm wrong disregard the rest of my message. If your trying to get free sat. channels you need a larger dish and a kufss lnb. The directv (or dish network) lnb's won't work.


----------



## swirvin (Jul 3, 2004)

well the 119 satellite channels come in fine with my directv dish and lnb. and if i turn it to 110 i pick up all of those channels too.

i just cant get them BOTH to work with a second lnb.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I assume you're talking about dish network. If so, it depends on what kind of lnb's you have vs what switches you need. It they're legacy lnb's, you need one sw21 switch to go to one receiver. But first I would just hook the 110 lnb to the receiver, go to the setup screen and make sure you're picking up the 110 sat. Then hook them both up and run a dish500 switch test.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

While I know the answer to your problem, signal theft talk is not allowed here.


----------

